# EF 24-70 f2.8L II Now or Wait and See?



## Steve Todd (Dec 27, 2013)

I have used the EF 24-105 f4, for four years now and have been pretty satisfied with the IQ. However, after seeing the images shot with the 24-70 f2.8L II, I feel I am missing out on making some great images in those focal lengths.
Having read on this site, that this could be the "year of the lens," I am wondering if I should hold out for a while and see if a new/updated version of the EF 24-105L comes out before purchasing the 24-70. I doubt that any of the new lenses will include an upgraded version of the 24-105L, let alone an f2.8 version of it, but one can only hope! I think I would be happy if they came out with a 24-135L f4, if it had great IQ. Thoughts please! Happy New Year!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 27, 2013)

I'd hold out...not for a new release, but until the reports of clicking zoom mechanisms stop coming. Then buy the 24-70/2.8L II - it's an awesome lens!


----------



## Steve Todd (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks neuro! I'm leaning that way right now. However, there are some pretty good prices right now with rebates and all, it's still tempting.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Dec 28, 2013)

Steve Todd said:


> I have used the EF 24-105 f4, for four years now and have been pretty satisfied with the IQ. However, after seeing the images shot with the 24-70 f2.8L II, I feel I am missing out on making some great images in those focal lengths.
> Having read on this site, that this could be the "year of the lens," I am wondering if I should hold out for a while and see if a new/updated version of the EF 24-105L comes out before purchasing the 24-70. I doubt that any of the new lenses will include an upgraded version of the 24-105L, let alone an f2.8 version of it, but one can only hope! I think I would be happy if they came out with a 24-135L f4, if it had great IQ. Thoughts please! Happy New Year!



24-70 f/4 IS is the new updated 24-105

It's hard enough for anyone to make a decent 24-105 so forget a 24-135L with super top image quality, certainly not for less than a fortune. So yeah I don't see any of that.


----------



## Buschtrommel (Jan 3, 2014)

the new 24-70 is not so much better than the 24-105. I might be sharper at the edges at 24mm up to 35 mm. But you loose the IS and 35mm at the long end. Wait until the end of 2014, I´m sure that canon presents a 2,8 24-70 with IS and super sharp.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 4, 2014)

Buschtrommel said:


> the new 24-70 is not so much better than the 24-105.



You're right...if you're comparing them from f/8 to f/11. Wide open, the 24-70/2.8 II is much sharper, plus it gives an extra stop, and at the wide end the 24-70 doesn't suffer from the massive barrel distortion of the 24-105.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 4, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Buschtrommel said:
> 
> 
> > the new 24-70 is not so much better than the 24-105.
> ...



+1 with Neuro.


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Jan 14, 2014)

After reviewing the keepers from a Niagara Falls shoot with a 24-105, the distortion was enough to make me want to send the lens over the Falls in a barrel. Both current 24-70s are very good, even in my hands.


----------

